

LinkedIn’s 100 Most InDemand Employers of 2013 - Schwolop
http://www.linkedin.com/indemand?trk=corpblog_1013_jamesraybould_indemand

======
Schwolop
tl;dr - 5 of the top 10 are big technology companies. #1 = Google, #2 = Apple,
#5 = Microsoft, #6 = Facebook, #7 = Amazon. Of the rest, ~40% are what HN
readers would consider technology companies.

There's some further infographics hidden within the list. Quite a nice
presentation style in my opinion.

